# Weight In Slide-out



## wcocolin

I have a 30RLS. I was told by the dealer that we should not have any weight in the slide-out when it is not extended out. That is, we should not sit on the sofa or at the dinette without first putting the slide the whole way out. I know it should be either all the way out, or all the way in, but why can't I sit at the dinette for a quick lunch on the road? Anybody have any input on this?


----------



## CamperAndy

I have heard of no problems with sitting in the side slide when in the travel position. This may also be the first time I have even heard of it mentioned as a no-no to do it. I say eat, drink, sit in your slide and be happy!!


----------



## Humpty

I think your dealer may have that confused with a rear slide. There should no be any issues with the side slide. I can't run that slide in or out without letting my son 'ride'.


----------



## wcocolin

Thank you, that makes sense to me.


----------



## Swany

wcocolin said:


> I have a 30RLS. I was told by the dealer that we should not have any weight in the slide-out when it is not extended out. That is, we should not sit on the sofa or at the dinette without first putting the slide the whole way out. I know it should be either all the way out, or all the way in, but why can't I sit at the dinette for a quick lunch on the road? Anybody have any input on this?


Here is my common sense thinkin' on the subject. Does that mean you have to empty the drawers and under seat storage area every time you slide it in? If so I'm not gonna do it. I sit in mine in or out. I think your dealer must be on something.


----------



## biga

I have never heard of that either. All the way in should be fine. I have heard of a slide being damaged by extending them when the RV is not (mostly) level.


----------



## jetjane

Humpty said:


> I think your dealer may have that confused with a rear slide. There should no be any issues with the side slide.


I agree that this is probably the case. Assuming the Cougars have the same slides as the Sydneys, it is ok to sit in the slide when it is in but you just have to be careful when stepping on the carpeted raised front edge because it has no support underneath and may get damaged.


----------



## Rip

Do not have any weight in the slide-out when it is not extended out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes this is true with the Sydney Editions because when the slide out comes in it rasies up in the front and there is no support for the floor in the front, only around the outside walls !!! When it's extended it lower and drops and the front is supported by the floor !!!! The plywood is only screwed into the side walls from the bottom and you will pull the screws out !!!! Don't ask how I know this!!!!!! But now my screws are #14 and a 1/2 longer!!!! And we will not go into this slide-out till it's extended !!!!!!


----------



## wcocolin

OK then, just to be safe, we will stay off the slide while closed... Better safe than sorry.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rubrhammer

Keystone needs to address that FLAW. Thousands of people stop to eat in their tt while traveling. 
Bob


----------



## RLW7302

Rip said:


> Do not have any weight in the slide-out when it is not extended out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes this is true with the Sydney Editions because when the slide out comes in it rasies up in the front and there is no support for the floor in the front, only around the outside walls !!! When it's extended it lower and drops and the front is supported by the floor !!!! The plywood is only screwed into the side walls from the bottom and you will pull the screws out !!!! Don't ask how I know this!!!!!! But now my screws are #14 and a 1/2 longer!!!! And we will not go into this slide-out till it's extended !!!!!!


That's interesting. On ours, the freestanding chairs at the rear of the camper are supposed to be strapped in on top of the sofa for travel (see floor plan below). 








This obviously adds weight onto the slide out while in the travel position. Perhaps there is enough support for that, but not people?


----------



## JimBo99

We have had our 30RLS for almost a year now. We have traveled over 7000 miles with it in tow and have camped in it nearly 150 nights! We often stop to eat lunch and most of the time with the slide out in. Never had any sign of a problem. Tip: When you pull off at a rest stop or similiar place, do it in such a manner that you can put the slide out. I've had to do that several time anyway because I put the bread and chips in the cabinet above the the entertainment center! Enjoy!!

Jim


----------

